# Eurobike - Galerie



## Quellekatalog (1. September 2005)

Hallo,

gerade zurück von der Eurobike möchte ich euch meine Bilder nicht vorenthalten. 


Ich habe aber eine Bitten:

1. Bitte keine Antworten bis ich alle Bilder gepostet habe, zwecks besserer Übersicht. 

Danke und viel Spaß


----------



## Quellekatalog (1. September 2005)

Teil 2, fortsetzung folgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quellekatalog (1. September 2005)

weitere


----------



## Quellekatalog (2. September 2005)

weitere (Projekt 6.8 - Rennrad mit Disc!!!)


----------



## Quellekatalog (2. September 2005)

weitere MTB


----------



## Quellekatalog (2. September 2005)

Canyon Nerve Spectal Limited (Carbon Tourer!!!)


----------



## Quellekatalog (2. September 2005)

Torque 3


----------



## Quellekatalog (2. September 2005)

Nerve RC 7 mit 85 mm FW hinten, grenzgeniale Farbe. 
Von der Ausstattung her eher ein RC 9.


----------



## meisterfolldepp (2. September 2005)

Das neue Logo ist cool, der neue Schriftzug ist langweilig. Und Rennräder sind nur schwule MTBs.


----------



## Quellekatalog (2. September 2005)

Nerve ES-X-8 mit Pike, RS-Dämpfer, 340er und EX 5.1 Felge


----------



## Quellekatalog (2. September 2005)

Canyon Nerve XC 9 mit großen Scheiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quellekatalog (2. September 2005)

Mein Fazit:

Geniale Canyons, wobei natürlich jeder seine Vorlieben hat wie zB meine (kein RS-Dämpfer, Magura-Discs anstatt Avid...), aber alles in allem wahnsinns Räder. 

Vor alle hat es mir das wunderbare, nette und detailiertes Gespräch mit Herrn Smolik angetan   . 



(RS-Dämpfer scheint eh noch nicht fix zu sein oder?; Avid-Disc sind aber schon fix -> beides entnehme ich dem Vorabkatalog)


Zum Schluss möchte ich noch Entschuldigen für die Qualität der Bilder (Hektik etc.) und für das lästige Datum auf jedem Bild (war nicht meine Digicam deshalb). 
Alle Bilder findet ihr in meiner Galerie. 

gute Nacht,
Markus


----------



## Quellekatalog (2. September 2005)

Habe jetzt erst vor lauter Dusel gesehen, dass eh schon Bilder online sind. 
Na ja, musste ja noch 7,5 h heimfahren. 
Aber mehr Bilder sind in diesem Fall eh besser oder?   

http://www.canyon.com/ueber_canyon/galerie.html


----------



## Strider (2. September 2005)

Hallo Was ist den das Spectroal für ein Rad? Carbon?
Und kann mir jemand erklären, was doppelte scheibenbremsen am rennrad bringen?  Ist das damit sich die gabel nicht so verwindet?


----------



## tvaellen (2. September 2005)

Canyon scheint ja voll auf den SRAM Zug aufzuspringen. Bei fast allen Rädern sind nur noch die Umwerfer von Shimano. Ich find das gut  

Eine Frage hätte ich noch: ist der Rahmen des Grand Canyon aus Alu oder Carbon ? Falls nein: haben sie ein Carbon Hardtail im Sortiment ?

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## xysiu33 (2. September 2005)

Klasse Service Quellekatalog


----------



## Dosenbier (2. September 2005)

Super Bilder, tolle Info und wirklich besser als die auf der Canyon-Seite.  
Sobald ich das erste Mal Fadingprobleme habe, werde ich mein XC9 auch mit der neuen Magura Marta 180 mm nachrüsten. Bisher hat sie aber meiner Fahrweise entsprochen. Die Farbe am RC7 kommt auch gut.
Ist es besserer Lack? 
Ein Carbon-MTB wie das Spectral ?? Naja ich gehöre scheinbar dem Alu-Zeitalter an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (2. September 2005)

Vielen Dank für die super Infos ... weltklasse....
danke
TT


----------



## Quellekatalog (2. September 2005)

Strider schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Was ist den das Spectroal für ein Rad? Carbon?
> Und kann mir jemand erklären, was doppelte scheibenbremsen am rennrad bringen?  Ist das damit sich die gabel nicht so verwindet?




Das Spectral ist ein Carbon Tourer. 

Doppelte Scheibenbremsen verhindern, dass sie die Gabel verwindet und ist auch für die Wärmeentwicklung/ableitung wichtig, sonst könnte man wegen der Wärme keine Carbongabel verwenden (lt. Herrn Smolik). 





			
				tvaellen schrieb:
			
		

> Canyon scheint ja voll auf den SRAM Zug aufzuspringen. Bei fast allen Rädern sind nur noch die Umwerfer von Shimano. Ich find das gut



Finde ich auch super, fahre selbst X9 + Trigger und bin begeistert. X.0 Trigger sind der Wahnsinn!



			
				tvaellen schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage hätte ich noch: ist der Rahmen des Grand Canyon aus Alu oder Carbon ? Falls nein: haben sie ein Carbon Hardtail im Sortiment?



Müsste Scandium sein (beim Topmodell) sonst Alu (bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher, war von den anderen Rädern so geblendet)


----------



## Augus1328 (2. September 2005)

Mille Grazie für die Fotos...

Meine Vorfreude auf Sonntag wird immer grösser.

Oli


----------



## Christian_74 (2. September 2005)

Super, Quellekatalog!   

Freue mich, dass in den Rädern wieder etwas Farbe vor kommt.


----------



## Wuudi (2. September 2005)

Noch eine Frage an die Eurobike Besucher.

War kein WXC-Fully ausgestellt oder habt ihr das nur nicht fotografiert ?

Meine Freundin fragt mich jeden Tag ob ich endlich News zum WXC habe...


----------



## dacrazy1 (2. September 2005)

@Quellekatalog: thx für die Infos und die Bilder; hab mir den Weg nach FH somit sparen können.

Bin über die Segmentierung bei Canyon erstaunt.

RC=           Cross Country; Federweg 85mm/85mm
XC=           Tour - light; Federweg 100/110mm
Spectral=    Tour; Federweg 90-130mm/120mm
ES=            Enduro -light; Federweg 90-130mm/130mm
ES-X=         Enduro; 145 mm/145 hinten
Torque=      Enduro-Heavy; Federweg ?-150mm/150mm

Die Vielfalt ist ja enorm, wenn man bedenkt das pro Bike, Zig-Varianten erhältlich sind. Alle 10mm mehr Federweg am Heck ein neues Rahmendesign?
Jungs, ich hoffe für euch, dass Ihr das mit der Logistik, Verfügbarkeit und HR-Kapazitäten in den Griff bekommt. 
Zum Design des Spectral: ist ja Geschmackssache, aber das Oberrohr sieht nicht gut aus. Das ganze Rahmendreieck wirkt unharmonisch. Das alte Canyon-Logo versprüht mehr Dynamik (subjektiv).

Gruss


----------



## Quellekatalog (2. September 2005)

WXC waren keine da, aber es kommen noch Details (aus dem Vorabkatalog eingescannt) von mir, moment


----------



## Quellekatalog (2. September 2005)

@ dacrazy1

du hast das

Nerve ES-X vergessen (145 mm mit Pike / 145 hinten)


----------



## stlei (2. September 2005)

als ich finde die farbe vom rc7 echt guselig und hoffe, dass das eine ausnahme bleibt und nicht nur die high-end bikes in eloxiertem schwarz verfügbar sein werden.

CU

stlei


----------



## Angostura (2. September 2005)

Moin alle zusammen,

erstmal tausend Dank an Quellekatalog für die sehr guten Photos und weiteren Informationen.
Ich bin etwas näher an den Race Hardtails interessiert (ich weiss, dass dies hier eine Minderheit ist).
Gibt es Aussagen zu den Preisen der Grand Canyon Pro und aufwärst. Das Pro hat ja dieses Jahr ungefähr 1800 Euro gekostet. Nun sind endlich Foxgabeln an den Hardtails, also auch das letzte Manko beseitigt. Wenn noch einer Informationen hat, oder in den nächsten Tagen auf der Eurobike ist, ich bin für alles dankbar.

Gruss aus Kiel

Angostura


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quellekatalog (3. September 2005)

und Neuigkeiten bzw. Infos von den Canyon Rädern und Komponenten

http://www.canyon.com/service/news_eurobike.html


----------



## Quellekatalog (3. September 2005)

Es gibt ja mehrere Fullys mit mehreren Dämpferanlenkungen:

zB 
RC
ES
ES-X  (EDIT: gerade gesehen: 135mm - 145mm)
Torque

Wie viel Federweg bieten die verschiedenen Anlenkungen?


----------



## Wuudi (3. September 2005)

Schau mal oben rechts in den von dir eingescannten Katalogseiten 



			
				Quellekatalog schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt ja mehrere Fullys mit meheren Dämpferanlenkungen:
> 
> zB
> RC - 80mm Travel
> ...


----------



## Quellekatalog (3. September 2005)

@ Wuudi,

schon klar, aber diese Bikes haben 2 oder mehrere Dämpferanlenkungspunkte und daher folglich auch zwei verschiedene Federwegswerte wie zB das 2005er ES eine Position mit 120 mm FW und eine zweite mit 135 mm FW hat.


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (3. September 2005)

Hallo,

war einen Tag später wie @Quellekatalog auf der Eurobike und wollte mir die 2006 Canyon Bikes ansehen, sowie Preise und Bestelldaten erfahren.

Die Preise stehen noch nicht 100% fest und der neue Katalog soll November (mitte, ende) kommen.  Neben der Vorstellung der neuen Modelle, fiel die Auskunft über Ausstattung der altbekannten Modellvarianten (XC,ES) doch etwas mager aus. Manitou soll nur noch im Einsteigerbereich zu finden sein und FOX und RS ist stärker vertretten. Die Magura Louise FR wird woll der Avid weichen ...




"das ESX8 mit der PIKE und PEARL Dämpfer"


















Viel spaß euch noch, heute oder morgen...





(ist auch da)​


----------



## Bender82 (4. September 2005)

Quellekatalog schrieb:
			
		

>



Gibt es kein Iowa mehr?


----------



## Quellekatalog (4. September 2005)

Bender82 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es kein Iowa mehr?



Doch gibt es. Findet man bei der "Hardtail Sport Series" (Iowa und Grand Mesa)


----------



## Melocross (4. September 2005)

sind auch gerade von der Eurobike zurück und muss sagen, das ich es dieses Jahr nicht so gut fand. 

Canyon hat diesmal ja überhaupt nix rausgegeben, nicht mal einen MINI Aufkleber. 
Das einzig positive gegenüber dem Vorjahr ist der "Vorschau-Katalog".


----------



## xysiu33 (4. September 2005)

Hallo allerseits,

also in das ES-X8 kann man sich sofort verlieben   

Vor allem der eloxierte Lack sieht super aus und schützt das Bike ja superb.

Nicht schlecht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (4. September 2005)

Im allgemeinen waren wir von der Eurobike schwer begeistert. OK, waren auch zum ersten Mal dort. Bei Canyon hatte ich nur Augen für das Torque. Das Teil ist die Wucht. Wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich mir die anderen garnicht angeschaut   Wenn der Preis passt, dann kann es eigentlich nur ein Kassenschlager werden.

Cheerio 
Oli


----------



## Bender82 (4. September 2005)

Quellekatalog schrieb:
			
		

> Doch gibt es. Findet man bei der "Hardtail Sport Series" (Iowa und Grand Mesa)



Hast du das nicht mit eingescannt?

Ist das Grand Mesa denn über oder unter dem Iowa einzuordnen?


----------



## Quellekatalog (4. September 2005)

Bender82 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du das nicht mit eingescannt?
> 
> Ist das Grand Mesa denn über oder unter dem Iowa einzuordnen?



moment, gehe einscannen (dachte nicht, dass sich jemand für solche Bikes derart interessiert)


----------



## Quellekatalog (4. September 2005)

hier bitte


----------



## Bender82 (4. September 2005)

Super, danke dir!


----------



## mischuer (5. September 2005)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal oben rechts in den von dir eingescannten Katalogseiten


komisch ich dachte das RC hätte nun 85mm hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

